# Crested Gecko Humidity



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

*On the exo-terra humidity scale where should the number be at for the correct humidty for a crested gecko ? *


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't use that in the viv if I was you - you are better off with a digital hygrometer.
Humidity is best at 60-80% with thorough drying out periods in between mistings. I mist twice a day at the moment since the humidity in my region is poor, but once a day should suffice.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I tend to aim for about 80% humidity immediately after spraying; this then decreases over the course of the following day until it reaches 50% - 60% just before the geckos are sprayed again. However, I use a digital hygrometer to measure humidity as they tend to be more accurate than the dial ones.


----------



## Crossy (Jan 13, 2011)

*Yeah mine is at 80% now and i let it die down a bit then spray before i go to bed as thats when cresties seem to become active

Thanks for the replys guys.
*


----------



## marky0283 (Nov 19, 2008)

Crossy said:


> *Yeah mine is at 80% now and i let it die down a bit then spray before i go to bed as thats when cresties seem to become active
> 
> Thanks for the replys guys.
> *


That sounds ideal. If you only need to mist once a day then doing it in the evening is best because they will drink from the water drops when they are up and about.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

olivine said:


> I tend to aim for about 80% humidity immediately after spraying; this then decreases over the course of the following day until it reaches 50% - 60% just *before the geckos are sprayed again.* However, I use a digital hygrometer to measure humidity as they tend to be more accurate than the dial ones.


Do you spray your Geckos with water directly?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

antodrfc said:


> Do you spray your Geckos with water directly?


No, that'll shock them  Spray the environment.


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> No, that'll shock them  Spray the environment.


phew I thought so, was just how that last post was worded, I'm always being careful not to spray him.

Woke up this morning to find that my lil un has eaten up all the Repashy food I made for it yesterday! Doesn't like that Komodo stuff, I'm guessing its fine to keep him on the more expensive Repashy food and keep him off the baby food now?


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Definately!! Try not give any baby food, stick to your Repashy. You can also tried blending up some different fruits as well (not citrus fruits) instead of baby food. Do you give any live foods as well?


----------



## antodrfc (Jan 22, 2011)

Jubblies said:


> Definately!! Try not give any baby food, stick to your Repashy. You can also tried blending up some different fruits as well (not citrus fruits) instead of baby food. Do you give any live foods as well?


I don't have a blender, or I'd give him some strawberry/banana. I've not fed him live food yet, the pet shop guy said don't feed him them till he's bigger and stick to the baby food as he doesn't need anything else... guess I've been misinformed :bash:

I'll mush a strawberry up for him tonight, and put another blob of Repashy into his feeding dish. As for crickets I have some calcium powder, I'll go buy some really small ones and give him them at the weekend as a treat.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Jubblies said:


> Definately!! Try not give any baby food, stick to your Repashy. You can also tried blending up some different fruits as well (not citrus fruits) instead of baby food. Do you give any live foods as well?


As Jubblies said. Sticking with the Repashy is fine! :2thumb:
Live food can be offered as well if you want and mushed up fruits!


----------

